# How do you add weight to your frogs?



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Frogs are very effective way to fish the weed beds which are prime bass habitat. But they are very hard to cast on the large rods you need. I usually stuff my scum frogs with chunks of plastic worms. How do you? 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

If u use a Spro frog or similar theyre plenty heavy enough themselves. I use 65lb braid on an Abu 5001 reel on 6'6 heavy action rod and it cast a mile. Also the solid body frogs like Zoom Horny Toads are super heavy too. But adding plastic worms to the Scum frog is a proven method. I think those are the only ones too light to cast without adding any weight.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

I have some horny toads right next to me actually haha. And my scum frogs are very light. So I am adding plastic worms now 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Add a glass rattle or two, if they're too light.
But like PigSticker said, the newer ones I have cast a mile. 
I'd think stuffing frogs with worms would make them harder to set the hook with?


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

While I haven't used them yet, the Koppers frogs I ordered say they weigh 3/4oz. I dont think I'll have any problem casting them with my Powell Frog rod which is good for 1/2oz.-1 1/2oz.


----------



## CincinnatiJack (Jul 10, 2008)

What I like to do is take a couple of small split shot weights and cut them into small enough pieces (I use a pair of cutting pliers) so that I can stuff a few of them inside my frog where the hook comes out of the body. Not only does this make the frog much easier to cast, it also allows the frog to sit lower to the water like a real frog would and adds a little bit of rattling sound. Just be careful not to overload the frog as it can be difficult to get the weight fragments back out. Hope this helps.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Frogs are very effective way to fish the weed beds which are prime bass habitat. But they are very hard to cast on the large rods you need. I usually stuff my scum frogs with chunks of plastic worms. How do you?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


get a 7 foot med heavy rod 65 lb braid..thats how i do it


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Throwaway your baitcaster and get a med/heavy spinning rod. I also use 14lb Fireline max. You can cast your scumfrog a mile and that's plenty of line to get your hog out of the lilypads and weeds.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

CincinnatiJack said:


> What I like to do is take a couple of small split shot weights and cut them into small enough pieces (I use a pair of cutting pliers) so that I can stuff a few of them inside my frog where the hook comes out of the body. Not only does this make the frog much easier to cast, it also allows the frog to sit lower to the water like a real frog would and adds a little bit of rattling sound. Just be careful not to overload the frog as it can be difficult to get the weight fragments back out. Hope this helps.


I do this with a twist, I melt down old torn up rubber worms and pour the (not scolding) warm plastic into the hook holes of the frog then add the junky split shots you get from the little button cast rod combos and stuff them into the hook holes after the plastic drys. It adds that little bit of weight and the rattle sound.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Does this make it harder to set the hook?? They still float after you do that ? Seems like they'd sink. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

